# Nikon Lens on Sony A99



## jkirkegaard

Hey everyone,

I'm a wedding and real estate-photographer  and need some advice on sony gear. Currently a Nikon-user.

Is it possible to use nikons 14-24mm, 24-70mm & 70-200mm F/2,8 on the Sony A99 without too much trouble? 

I know that a converter of some sort if needed and Auto-focus is thereby made useless. 
However, is focus-peaking also disabled on a Sony A99 when using a Nikon lens? 
I know that the best thing would be to buy new lenses, but that is really expensive, and my nikkor glass is some of the best there is but will they degrade the image quality on the A99?

The EVF and the swivel-screen are the major reasons why I find the A99 interesting and useful in my type of photography.


----------



## Kolia

Focus peaking is always available.


----------



## jkirkegaard

Ok, great.

Is there any major downside to using an adaptor to fit a nikkor lens on a a99 other than i mentioned, any loss of image quality? also, what adaptor is good?


----------



## Kolia

Sorry, I can't help with that. The adaptor I have is for legacy Minolta MD mount. It has a single lens in it. IQ isn't all great but could be attributed to 20 year old lens...


----------



## DiskoJoe

jkirkegaard said:


> Ok, great.
> 
> Is there any major downside to using an adaptor to fit a nikkor lens on a a99 other than i mentioned, any loss of image quality? also, what adaptor is good?



Well there is the loss of autofocusing. Major downside imo. Also there may be some minimal loss of quality since the lenses are not designed for this motor and the spacing will not be perfect. Adapters are good but not perfect. If I were you and had all this sweet Nikkor glass I would spring for a d800 and pass on the a99. If you want Ill trade you all my sony gear for your Nikon lenses, lol. You have my dream nikkor set up except the 85mm f1.4


----------



## jkirkegaard

Hi DiskoJoe,

Well I already have a Nikon D800 - Great camera, however being a big gear-nerd, the Sony a99 just seems to fill the gap in my type of photography.


----------

